# 46" tall kid would fit in a bike trailer? which one?



## mark729 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Im looking for a bike trailer for my 5years son.

He can not ride a bicycle so I want to buy a trailer but am not sure which one would fit.

He is 46" and most of trailer looks small for him.

Anyone know resonable price with spacious bike trialer for my son?

Thanks.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ted Trailer | Bikes | Surly Bikes

Just an idea... Mount a seat and make a cover. End up costing a fortune though.

I had a Chariot Cougar and there's no way a 46" kid would fit in there.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

I would got with the Chariot Cougar. Hands down the best trailer I have ever used. (I also had a Schwinn/Intstep MKii) If your son can sit on a bicycle seat I would also recommend getting a tow bike/trail a bike. My daughter is 6 years old and over 4' and fits perfectly fine. I have the double (Chariot 2) and both my 3 and 6 year olds ride in it.


----------



## OceanMon (Apr 23, 2007)

Wike trailers will do the job.

Wike Bicycle Trailers - The Walk and Bike Company


----------

